# Restored vintage Belt / Disc sander- Craftsman 115 225831



## Rency (May 26, 2017)

Here is a restoration project I recently finished. I found this sander and a craftsman table saw on the street side , drenching in rain with a free sign on it. I had to go get it and save it. When everything dried off in the sun the next day i plugged it in and both motors ran , though not perfectly. 

I am no expert at all. So far I have restored three table saws and this Belt / disc sander in my own amateur way. Right now working on a Rockwell delta contractor saw. The bummer is I always forget to take before and after pictures. Fortunately with this one I had taken before video and got some screen shots from it .


The last picture is the after, obviously 😀

Please take a look and let me know what you think. 
Thanks 
Rency


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks brand new.


----------



## Rency (May 26, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> Looks brand new.


😀 Thank you. I appreciate it. 

The machine works great. Now I use this machine to help me with my current restoration. I have a fine grit on the disc to remove rust and shine up some metal parts. Works like a champ. Very satisfying.


----------



## Rency (May 26, 2017)

This is under “project showcase”. But now I am wondering wether this is the right place to post wood working machines and power tool restoration projects or this is strictly for wood projects ? Should I post these under “ power tools and machinery” ?

Thanks


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Rency said:


> Here is a restoration project I recently finished. I found this sander and a craftsman table saw on the street side , drenching in rain with a free sign on it. I had to go get it and save it. When everything dried off in the sun the next day i plugged it in and both motors ran , though not perfectly.
> 
> I am no expert at all. So far I have restored three table saws and this Belt / disc sander in my own amateur way. Right now working on a Rockwell delta contractor saw. The bummer is I always forget to take before and after pictures. Fortunately with this one I had taken before video and got some screen shots from it .
> 
> ...


It does look new. I will tell you what some people have all the luck. Glad you got it and fixed it up.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks pretty good Rency.


----------



## Rency (May 26, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> Rency said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a restoration project I recently finished. I found this sander and a craftsman table saw on the street side , drenching in rain with a free sign on it. I had to go get it and save it. When everything dried off in the sun the next day i plugged it in and both motors ran , though not perfectly.
> ...





bargoon said:


> Looks pretty good Rency.


Thank you for the encouragement.
Thanks 🙏


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> It does look new. I will tell you what some people have all the luck. Glad you got it and fixed it up.


Something tells me that it is much less about luck and much more about sweat equity. I wonder how many hours went into the restoration. I bet it was a lot.


----------



## Rency (May 26, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> hawkeye10 said:
> 
> 
> > It does look new. I will tell you what some people have all the luck. Glad you got it and fixed it up.
> ...


I have no idea how many hours I put into it...I think around a week. 
Thanks


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

Did you remove the driven shaft in your restoration? If so, did you take any pictures of said driveshaft, particularly along the bearing journals? I have a sander very similar to yours, and need to make a shaft. Mine is worn way out of spec. I'd like to see what these shafts are supposed to look like.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check that model number*



Mad said:


> Did you remove the driven shaft in your restoration? If so, did you take any pictures of said driveshaft, particularly along the bearing journals? I have a sander very similar to yours, and need to make a shaft. Mine is worn way out of spec. I'd like to see what these shafts are supposed to look like.


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/113225831/0247/0743000.html?searchType=modelSearch&q=115%20225831&searchTerm=115%20225831

My search on Sears Parts Direct turned up a 113. prefix.
Here's your shaft at $43.51, much cheaper than you could have one made:
part number 9 on diagram 
   
Sander disc drive shaft Parts #: 68013
Substitution: 68069 $ 43.51
In Stock


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

Bill, thank you, as always.


I remember when you pulled up that shaft for me before, but I didn't think it was the right shaft for my sander due to it not having a fifth circumferential groove for another circlip to retain the third bearing my drive shaft has on the driven end, where two bearings sit immediately adjacent to each other side by side. And, the fact that the shaft you found on Sears parts uses D shaped woodruff keys, whereas the shaft to my sander uses full square stock keys with rounded ends, implied to me that this shaft is of a different design. I wish I knew what sander I had by specific part number. It is very similar to yours, but I'm not sure if it is exactly like yours or not.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Typicall, Sears changes the parts over time....*

They get a different supplier and maybe a better cost on the run, so changes are made that don't affect the performance, but make it a PITA to get replacement parts. I recall now that you mention it, you wanted me to tear apart my sander so you could see what shaft was in mine.... :sad2: I'm a nice guy, but that probably won't happen.

If you would post a photo of your worn out shaft maybe we can see if the Parts Direct substitute, posted above would still work. Now, if I had both the new and the worn shaft, side by side in my shop, I could certainly make a groove or two for the C clips for you. It would be a $50.00 experiment however, between shipping and buying the new shaft. No cost for my labor, however. I'm not a machinist, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn once, but they had not left the light on for me, or was that a different place? :nerd2:

No difference in Woodruff keys vs square keys as far as holding power. You still need a milling machine to make either one. Your best bet might be to locate a local machine shop and have them do that. I would be interested in what they would charge to make a new shaft as you originally suggested. By the time you pay for shipping and all it may be a wash, I donno?


----------



## Rency (May 26, 2017)

Mad said:


> Did you remove the driven shaft in your restoration? If so, did you take any pictures of said driveshaft, particularly along the bearing journals? I have a sander very similar to yours, and need to make a shaft. Mine is worn way out of spec. I'd like to see what these shafts are supposed to look like.


I did remove the drive shaft, but unfortunately I don’t have any pictures of it. 
Sorry I cannot be of help.


----------

